# my 350z track times....



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

well i went to the 1/8 track tonight cause we dont have a 1/4 and heres my times...

keep in mind this is my first stick, the track was crappy and my tires were spining....

my best slip was
60ft 2.24
1/8 9.155sec
@79.95mph
I did hit a 80.05 trap speed on another run but it was a 9.200

my tires were not hooking up and i had a problem launching...something got me worried so i stopped when i went to launch the tranny popped me out of first and into neutral durring two runs and i dont know why.... i got scared i was messing up my tranny... does anyone know why it would do this???? is it a safty feauture so u dont rev to high???? it only did it on a high rpm launch so i featherd out the clucth from then on.....


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

this is what my GTECH said with minimal tire spin...
60ft 2.27
1/8mile 9.028 @ 84.62mph
1/4mile 13.731 @ 106.26

I had better times but this was the closest to my track times so i posted this my best 1/4 time was 13.54 @ 107mph

what u think guys?????


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> this is what my GTECH said with minimal tire spin...
> 60ft 2.27
> 1/8mile 9.028 @ 84.62mph
> 1/4mile 13.731 @ 106.26
> ...


What mods do you have? 107mph doesn't sound like a NA350Z or was that time from the Gtech?


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

injen CAI and a injen SES 1985 dual exhaust with the angled tips


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> injen CAI and a injen SES 1985 dual exhaust with the angled tips


Not to be rude but that does not sound right. With your mods you should be dynoing under 250 rwhp. Which is being very generous in the rwhp. If your Z made 250 rwhp the best you could do with a very good driver is 13.95 sec on a real 1/4 and not the Gtech. 

I have a Gtech and it's good for showing me a before and after effect of a newly installed mod. It's not to be taken serious when it spits out 1/8 or 1/4 mile times.  

If it is true can you please post your time slip?


----------

